# Water Bottles and Training



## Nolerama (Apr 17, 2008)

I've never tried this out, but I've heard more than one person use soda/water bottles filled with water and hung from a tree, used as practice targets for escrima/kali/arnis training with a bolo/machete.

Apparently, cutting through one of the bottles is supposed to simulate slicing through a human body.

Does anyone know about this? If so, is that even practical? Does it damage the weapon?

Any suggestions for alternative methods?


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nolerama said:


> I've never tried this out, but I've heard more than one person use soda/water bottles filled with water and hung from a tree, used as practice targets for escrima/kali/arnis training with a bolo/machete.
> 
> Apparently, cutting through one of the bottles is supposed to simulate slicing through a human body.
> 
> ...


 
I did see a gentleman on Youtube do this looked pretty good, it is an alternative for training.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nolerama said:


> I've never tried this out, but I've heard more than one person use soda/water bottles filled with water and hung from a tree, used as practice targets for escrima/kali/arnis training with a bolo/machete.
> 
> Apparently, cutting through one of the bottles is supposed to simulate slicing through a human body.
> 
> ...


 
Plastic gallon milk jug, with lid *on*.


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 17, 2008)

Lots of sword folks use plastic 2 liter bottles, filled with water, for cutting drills.  It's really not harmful to a decent blade, as long as the cutter is excercising good fundamental technique.  If anything, it's a fun thing to try, and you can get some interesting effects by using a bit of red food coloring in the water.  

You do, however, need to wipe down and re-oil your blades after you're done, since carbon steel will corrode.  

If you do get some spots, then a bit of Flitz or Maas metal polish, followed up by some gentle buffing, and then a re-oiling, will fix things quite nicely.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 17, 2008)

I use 2 liter bottles often as punching items.  I fill them 2/3's with water and hang them from a tree.
I recommend it to my students as it is free to make (if you pull the items out of the trash can).

AoG


----------



## Langenschwert (Apr 18, 2008)

Water bottles are great, particularly the four-litre ones you can get from Culligan's.  Of course some milk jugs are identical to the Culligan jugs.  They have a nice consistency that enables a good cut.

2-litre Coke bottles and the like are abysmal for cutting.  Far too bouncy.

Ordinary milk _cartons_ are pretty OK for cutting too.  Detergent jugs are really nice to cut... very beefy and satisfying.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------

